# Can't wait to get back there!



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Love this place... Anyone recognize this area?


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes. Did you see or hear any elk? &#55357;&#56841;. I can't wait to be there in November!!!


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I was down there about 3 weeks ago scouting for black bear. Saw a few elk over on Taylors but the elk weren't into the rut yet. I am headed back down next weekend for the muzzleloader hunt. I'll let you know what I see when I get back.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

neat


----------

